# اقتراح ارجو الاخذ به



## مسلم مهذب2 (25 أبريل 2009)

اقتراح ارجو الاخذ به 
وهى بمقدرة الاخ الزعيم 
وهى انشاء قسم اسلامى 
بعيد عن قسم الحوار الاسلامى 
لكى يكون فيه تفاعل مع الاخوه 
المسلمين وهذا القسم يختص 
بالمسلمين وليس بالحوار والاسئله​​


----------



## مسلم مهذب2 (25 أبريل 2009)

انى أرى 14 مشاهده ويزيد عن ذلك 
ولأن ارى رد واحد اتمنى من حضراتكم 
ان تلبو هذا طلب​


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 أبريل 2009)

*الحقيقه الفكره مش واضحه
يعنى هيفرق ايه القسم ده عن قسم الحوار الموجود حاليا ؟؟*


----------



## My Rock (25 أبريل 2009)

الأخ يريد قسم خاص بالمسلمين ليضعوا فيه مواضيعهم الإسلامية بدون نقاش و حوار

أخي العزيز يبدوا إنك تناسيت إنك في منتدى مسيحي و ليس إسلامي, فنحن لا نؤمن لا بالإسلام و بمحمد, فكيف تريد أن نضع افكار و مواضيع لا نؤمن بها بل نعتبرها مضلة للناس؟

طلبك غير واقعي و لن يتم تنفيذه!


----------



## just member (25 أبريل 2009)

> وهذا القسم يختص
> بالمسلمين وليس بالحوار والاسئله



*هو يقصد استاذتنا العزيزة*
*ان بيكون فى قسم خاص للأخوة المسلمين*
*بعيدا عن ساحات الحوار والاسئلة*
*مع انى فاكر وقت ما سجلت واى حدا كمان اكيد فاكر وقت ما سجل انة سجل فى منتدى الكنيسة*
*يعنى arab church*
*اممم*
*يعنى مش شايف اى معنى لوجود موضوعك بالمرة*
*هاد رأيى الشخصى*
*اما بالنسبة لأقتراحك*
*فا ينظر من قبل الادارة*
*سلام ونعمة*
**​


----------



## مسلم مهذب2 (26 أبريل 2009)

My Rock ـــــ come with me  ـــDona Nabil
اول شىء شكراااا للاستجابه وردكم علي 

انا عارف انى فى منتدى مسيحى بس فكرتى 
انها تختص بالاخوه المسلمين الذين يسجلون
فى منتداكم .
تانى شىء لاننا مسلمين ومستمرين فى منتداكم 
الغالى لكم نحتاج هذا القسم واتمنى من الله ان 
تكون الفكره وصلت لكم .​


----------



## ابوالياس (26 أبريل 2009)

* السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته *

مش شايف ايا خطا في الاقتراح ...

وهو مجرد اقتراح اذا اردتم ان نبقى هنا بمنتداكم انا لا اريد ان اتوسل اليكم ولكن من باب الاستمرارية بالمنتدى

يعني انت غير مؤمن بالدين الاسلامي اوك نحن نؤمن به وبجميع الديانات السماوية ...

اخي العزيز انت هكذا من كلامك تكفر رب العالمين جميعا ان الديانات السماوية ليست سوا ديانتكم فقط ولكن ربنا 

انزل ثلاث ديانات من حق كل ديانة ان تاخذ مجراها (حرة)..

في نهاية المطاف اخي الزعيم لا تكن في وضع انحيازي هذا كلامي واظن انه واضح للجميع...

_دمتـ في رعاية الرحمــن ــم...

تحياتي للجميع_,...​


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 أبريل 2009)

*بتتكلم يا أبو ا لياس وكأن المنتديات الاسلاميه مخصصة اقسام لينا لوضع مواضيعنا الخاصه !!!!
يا ريت تقرا رد روك  على الاقتراح ده مره تانيه *


----------



## just member (26 أبريل 2009)

> انا عارف انى فى منتدى مسيحى بس فكرتى
> انها تختص بالاخوه المسلمين الذين يسجلون
> فى منتداكم .


*الناس اللى سجلت *
*سجلت وهى عارفة وفاهمة كويس انة منتدى مسيحى*
*وسجلوا على ها الاساس*


> تانى شىء لاننا مسلمين ومستمرين فى منتداكم
> الغالى لكم نحتاج هذا القسم واتمنى من الله ان
> تكون الفكره وصلت لكم .


*ها الاستمرارية واقعة تحت نطاق مسيحى*
*وهاد انت وافقت علية بتسجيلك*
*لانك جاى منتدى مسيحى وعارف هيك كويس*


> مش شايف ايا خطا في الاقتراح ...
> 
> وهو مجرد اقتراح اذا اردتم ان نبقى هنا بمنتداكم انا لا اريد ان اتوسل اليكم ولكن من باب الاستمرارية بالمنتدى


*لمجرد الاقتراح مافيش اى خطأ والدليل اننا بنتناقش معكم*
*والاقتراح لا يحتاج توسل لان فى قرارات من قبل الادارة *
*قرارات ادارية حتمية لا يدخل فيها نطاق التحايل*
*وان كنت بتحكى عن الاستمرارية وانك تبقى معنا فا هاد شيء بيرجعلك اخى العزيز*
*سجلت بمنتدى مسيحى*
*وقبلت بية *
*وكملت فية وهاد كانت رغبتك*
*انك مو بتستمر بالمنتدى المسيحى مثل ما وافقت على اشتراكك مسبقا*
*هاد بردو رغبتك*


> يعني انت غير مؤمن بالدين الاسلامي اوك نحن نؤمن به وبجميع الديانات السماوية ...


*هاد كلام قرأنك الغير معترف بية*
*بأمكانك تكمل ايمانك فى اى منتدى اخر يعترف بديانتك اللى بتقول عليها سماوية *
*ولا اكثر فى الكلام منشان ما اخرج عن نطاق الموضوع*
**


> اخي العزيز انت هكذا من كلامك تكفر رب العالمين جميعا ان الديانات السماوية ليست سوا ديانتكم فقط ولكن ربنا
> 
> انزل ثلاث ديانات من حق كل ديانة ان تاخذ مجراها (حرة)..


*راجع كلامى*
*وبلاش كلمة تكفر دى *
*مش انت اللى تحكم*



> في نهاية المطاف اخي الزعيم لا تكن في وضع انحيازي هذا كلامي واظن انه واضح للجميع...


*طبعا واضح *
*ولا ارى ان الادمن انحيازى بشء *
*والدليل انة بيناقشك وبيرد عليك*
*ولا انت مش شايف برغم طلبك وموضوعك مستمر رغم عدم قبولة بالمرة*

*ارجو من الاخوة الكرام التفكير بعض الشيء فى كلامهم هذا*
*لانى ارى انة لا يستحق حتى فتح موضوع علشانة*
*اخوتى الاحباب هاد لمجرد رأيى شخصى لا اكثر*
*وكلامى هاد لا يعبر عن رأى الادارة *
*ارجو تقبلة بصدر رحب*
*ربنا ينور طريقكم*
*سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## مسلم مهذب2 (26 أبريل 2009)

اشكر ابوالياس  على الرد الموفق والرد الاكثر من رائع 
واشكر كل الاخوه المسحين الذين قامو برد على الاقتراح 
منتظر رد الاداره وهى التى تحدد فى هذا موضوع وهو مجرد 
اقتراح  والاختلاف للرأى لا يفسد للود قضيه


----------



## just member (26 أبريل 2009)

مسلم مهذب2 قال:


> اشكر ابوالياس على الرد الموفق والرد الاكثر من رائع
> واشكر كل الاخوه المسحين الذين قامو برد على الاقتراح


:36_1_11:​


----------



## ابوالياس (26 أبريل 2009)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله ...

انا ما بدي احكي اكتير انتم مقهورين علشان قال تعالي( ان الدين عند الله الاسلام) صدق الله العظيم ...

وبتعرفو جيدا ان دينكم محرف وعلشان هيك التطنيش هو المبين سيد الموقف ..

وخير الكلام ما قل ودل لكم الدنيا العبو ومرحو ولنا الاخرة يوم تقوم الساعة(الحساب) ...


واحنا لا نمس انبياء الله باي سوء وانتم كما هو واضح فضائلكم على الاسلام  كتير اوي ...

وهذا ان دل يدل على ان الجواب في جعبتكم انتم ادرى بيه...

تحياتي....​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 أبريل 2009)

ابوالياس قال:


> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله ...
> 
> انا ما بدي احكي اكتير انتم مقهورين علشان قال تعالي( ان الدين عند الله الاسلام) صدق الله العظيم ...
> 
> ...



*راجع اسلوبك فى الحديث واسلوبنا لتعرف من هو  المقهور هنا
واى اله هو من قال هذه المقوله .. اله الاسلام .. اذن من الطبيعى ان يقول هذا
اشكرك على اتهامك لديننا بالتحريف وأدعوك للتأكد من هذا التحريف بنفسك بدلا من مجرد معتقدات باهته تتوارثوها دون وعى أو اعمال عقل 
اخونا المسلم المهذب قد  اقترح علينا انشاء قسم خاص بالدعوه الاسلاميه وردنا هو ان هذا مستحيل شكلا ومضمونا انشاء مثل هذا القسم بمنتدانا ليس تزمتا منا او تعصبا ولكن ذلك شى طبيعى حتى فى المنتديات الاسلاميه لن تجد أثر  لقسم مسيحى 
يغلق بعد أذن الجميع*


----------

